# Heat Press Burn Marks Polyester Jerseys



## TP619 (Nov 15, 2007)

I am heat pressing polyester jerseys with Thermoflex Plus Black and noticed that the inside of the reversible jersey has burn marks. we tried using the plastic that the Thermoflex Plus comes stuck to but it still leaves a yellowish burn mark that stays even after washed. Please help


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

TP619 said:


> I am heat pressing polyester jerseys with Thermoflex Plus Black and noticed that the inside of the reversible jersey has burn marks. we tried using the plastic that the Thermoflex Plus comes stuck to but it still leaves a yellowish burn mark that stays even after washed. Please help


Usually when your getting scorching the heat on your press is to high or the dwell time is to long for the process your attempting. You may try to verify your press settings with the instructions. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see if I can help more.


----------



## TP619 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you I will check that.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Try using a teflon cover if you aren't already.


----------

